# TiVo and radio stations



## AndyC_772 (Jan 7, 2002)

The channel listings on my TiVo no longer include any radio stations. Looking at the sky box, it seems that the channel numbers for the radio stations have now changed to four digit numbers. Could this be why TiVo can't cope? Anyone else noticed this problem, or found a work round? (The other half is annoyed she can no longer get TiVo to record the Archers on radio 4!)


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

There's some helpful advice in the pinned questions thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=37326

Though it does seem to be causing me some as yet unsolved problems...


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Problems?


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=294966

Had a "Could not find your line up!" pre-Tivo central message everyday for the last ten days on two tivos..


----------

